# APR Presents the Turbo Muffler Delete!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the high flow, Turbo Muffler Delete for various 1.8T and 2.0T engines featuring an IHI turbo.

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_muffler_delete_ea888_g3_ihi.html










All too often OEM components must sacrifice various performance minded characteristics in an effort to appeal to a wide variety of customers. While an enthusiast typically wants better boost response and more power, all while hearing the turbocharger breath, a non-enthusiast may give up these characteristics for a quieter ride. In the case of the factory IHI turbocharger, a turbo muffler, or Pulsations-schalldämpfer, is positioned at the compressor outlet and is designed to reduce engine bay acoustics.










The APR Turbo Muffler Delete replaces the factory muffler with a straight, uninterrupted piece, CNC-machined from billet aluminum and anodized black. To ensure proper sealing, APR’s engineers took a two-part approach. A Viton seal is included and forms a seal between the base of the muffler housing and the new piece. With the seal in place and the outer flange installed, the muffler delete tube screws into place, forming a full, uninterrupted path for airflow.










              

*Application Guide*

Audi S1 - EA888 Gen 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A3 / S3 (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TFSI and 2.0 TFSI
Audi A4 / Allroad (B8 / B8.5) - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A5 (B8 / B8.5) - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi A6 (C6 / C7) - EA888 Gen 2 - 2.0 TFSI
Audi Q5 - EA888 Gen 2 & 3 - 2.0 TFSI
Seat Leon / Cupra / Cupra R (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI
Skoda Octavia / VRS (MK3) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI
Volkswagen Golf / GTI / R (MK7) - EA888 Gen 3 - 1.8 TSI and 2.0 TSI

_Replaces OEM part 06H 131 111_

*Part Number*

MS100097

*Price*

$149.99


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any sound clips for reference? Do european cars also have the muffler or just the US?

Edit: seeing the post on the mk7 forum also now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Chimera said:


> Any sound clips for reference? Do european cars also have the muffler or just the US?
> 
> Edit: seeing the post on the mk7 forum also now.


All have it, not just USA. 

I tried to collect sound data but had difficulty with our Mic setup. I was mainly picking up road noise and with the windows down, wind was overpowering.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

What's an estimated install time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JGreen76 said:


> What's an estimated install time?


Probably around an hour. Here are the directions:

http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Accessories/APR_mk7_turbo_muffler_delete.pdf


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Probably around an hour. Here are the directions:
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Accessories/APR_mk7_turbo_muffler_delete.pdf


Thank you Arin.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I asked about whether this is a US part (the oem muffler) because there's opinions that the US release S3 doesn't quite impart the performance (speed) that most reviews of European cars are quite positive about. I was a little curious whether tweaks like this may add up to the reason.

With that said, have you by chance driven both US and European-spec S3s (maybe this is a dumb question) and, if so, any sense of whether there is indeed a performance difference between the US and Euro S3s? It's as if something was tweaked for the US market. Or perhaps it's MPI though, it shouldn't make a difference?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I asked about whether this is a US part (the oem muffler) because there's opinions that the US release S3 doesn't quite impart the performance (speed) that most reviews of European cars are quite positive about. I was a little curious whether tweaks like this may add up to the reason.
> 
> With that said, have you by chance driven both US and European-spec S3s (maybe this is a dumb question) and, if so, any sense of whether there is indeed a performance difference between the US and Euro S3s? It's as if something was tweaked for the US market. Or perhaps it's MPI though, it shouldn't make a difference?


Which US reviews are unsatisfied with the speed/power? They've all been positive that I've read.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Is APR Turbo Muffler Delete Compatible with Oem Intake?*

Is the Turbo Muffler Delete compatible with the OEM intak or do you have to have the APR intake installed. The Turbo Muffler Delete sounds like the only charge side upgrade worth getting.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> All have it, not just USA.
> 
> I tried to collect sound data but had difficulty with our Mic setup. I was mainly picking up road noise and with the windows down, wind was overpowering.


Arin - any non-moving sound clips (vehicle stationary idling and revving)?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

ThorMjolnir said:


> Is the Turbo Muffler Delete compatible with the OEM intak or do you have to have the APR intake installed. The Turbo Muffler Delete sounds like the only charge side upgrade worth getting.


It has nothing to do with the intake. When I was installing my intake today, I dug a little deeper to look into how easy or not it would be to install this APR TMD. Looks really easy. Pop off the intake hose to the turbo, then the pressurized cold side of the turbo hose ( lack of better term), and you'll have 3 exposed 7mm Allen heads to get the job done. 

I guess about 45 minutes when taking your time..... Btw, I'm no mechanic. On the other hand, if your not confident in your ability, and don't understand what you're looking at, pay someone..... Sure they will only charge an hour.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I will install mine next weekend, as it arrives Monday I will gladly post a little review.


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

Arin,

You say all cars EU and US have the muffler, does this part also work for EU cars then? I thought we had a different turbo than US...


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Probably around an hour. Here are the directions:
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Accessories/APR_mk7_turbo_muffler_delete.pdf


Link is dead


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Accessories/Turbo Muffler Delete/mk7_turbo_muffler_delete.pdf


----------



## Gregv (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Arin. But is this part relevant to EU cars? I noticed the European dealers don't seem to list it and I thought we had different turbos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gregv said:


> Thanks Arin. But is this part relevant to EU cars? I noticed the European dealers don't seem to list it and I thought we had different turbos.


Yes. It's relevant to all countries.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*APR Please Explain the Sound Difference*

APR, what is the sound difference with the TMD? Can you actually hear the crackle of the turbo like you can with a VW GLI or is the sound difference minute? This may be a great mod if you can actually here the difference. Not only does hearing the turbo breath probably healthier for the turbo, but it also may help the driver potentially hear an abnormal noise coming from the turbo that may need to be fixed. A video or audio clip would probably convince more people to buy this mod.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just installed mine. Coupled with my APR intake it's a nice upgrade. I recommend it. The sound of the spool is increased as well as the DV. Worth the $, IMO.


----------



## morris1314 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Anthony Morris*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yyldF62Zls <---- TMD on a mk7 sounds pretty awesome to me


This will clearly help performance in some way but is there an increase in hp/torque by a couple numbers?


----------

